# omni tech mid tower case



## AMV101 (Jun 22, 2010)

well guyz i have an omni tech mid tower pc case serial number #1321461 that i am trying to fix up what mother boards wud be compatible with this tipe of caseing can anyone help and tnx in advance


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

If it says mid tower, then just Midi ATX mainboards.

Get the case dimensions, and then just check that these are larger than your mainboard that you buy. All mainboards and cases give dimensions.


----------

